# MacArthur vs. Sproul



## JM

Someone was looking for this debate a while back.



> Baptism Debate Audio Series
> 
> Format: Audio Cassette
> 
> The church's practice of infant baptism came under attack in the sixteenth century. Since that time, many Christian churches have rallied against the practice, administering baptism only to believing adults. From Ligonier Ministries' 1998 National Conference, Drs. John MacArthur Jr. and R.C. Sproul discuss their views on the Biblical meaning and mode of Christian baptism. Dr. MacArthur presents the credo-baptist position and Dr. Sproul presents the historic paedo(infant)-baptist position.



link to buy
where I heard about it


----------



## raekwon

I haven't personally heard this debate, but from friends who have, I've heard that Sproul really dropped the ball on this one. Some words that came up were "disorganized" and "scatterbrained", where Johnny Mac was cogent and convincing.

I might have to check this out.


----------



## Nse007

I have owned this debate in the past while struggling with Baptism. I lean more toward IB, but John MacArthur does about the best defense of credo that I have ever seen.


----------



## ~~Susita~~

Oh, loverly. My friend just sent me this debate via email and I can't wait to hear it. Anybody want it?


----------



## KMK

trevorjohnson said:


> Hmmmmmm. Funny, I am a baptist and thought that MacArthur could have done a lot better. Both guys were so genial that a lot of issues were not attacked with the force needed in a debate.



Well, we should get them on PB, then real blood shall be spilt!


----------



## JM

Me please.


----------

